# JPG split into multiple files.



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I know on some scanners if you scan multiple pictures it will give you a jpg for each picture. I also know I keep getting pitcures I want to save from someone who just has multiple pictures on a single JPG.

Is there any software that will do the same thing as the scanning software and split this single JPG into multiple JPGs?

Right now I do it manually by opening up the file selecting the save area, cropping it down, saving as another file name and then reopoening the original and doing the steps over until I have all 3-5 pictures they put on the single JPG as their own picture.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I think it has to be manual, a scanner can be programmed to expect several discrete photos and pick them out by borders and while that's possible in regular program software, there probably isn't enough demand for it. 
If you have a decent photo editor program its super easy to select an area, copy and paste as new image. Do that all in one sequence with the same open image and then save the new images that were copied out.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I don't know of any automatic routines either ??
If you have many pictures and they are all the identical .. (to be cropped in the same place) ..
This could be done with an Irfanview batch routine .. But you will have to tell it where to crop.
One batch process could crop out one picture at a time for many pictures.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Yeah none are in the same place ( you know she places them wherever she wants)

Since all oahve white borders isn;t there any easy way to batch it out? Literally its like 1-2 pictures white space then 1-2 more pictures and so on.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

As Noyb said, only if the borders are in the same place on every image or at least on sets of images that make it worthwhile to run a batch process on them.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I found a way to do it that seems to work well - Photoshop has the option - Crop and straighten photos. No matter where they are on the screenit splits them and then straightens it. It doesn't 100% get the crop right as some still have a bit of a border but it gets most of the task I needed done.

Now if I only knew a way to automatically save all open files to a directory then it would do almost all the work for me.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I didn't know you had photoshop .. And was wondering about actions for batching.
Now you got me curious .. does that work if the image has several pictures ??

You got CS5 and the Content Aware fill ???


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Looks like Photoshop Elements 9 has it ...
Image > Divide scanned photos ..
File > Process multiple files .. set Source file .. Destination folder ..
Just a couple of clicks made 4 images from 1


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I can't find a way to automate the file saving in Photoshop ...
other than to close Photoshop after crop and straighten photos .. 
Then hit the enter key each time it asks to save each picture ... while working in a folder


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Actually I just have CS5 no content aware fill at all. Simply open the file and do File\Automate\Crop and Straighten photos.

I just figured out how to save it all too - Scripts\Image Processor then you put in the steps you want it to save and how big you want it to be.

It did mess up on one or 2 where she had a non picture item at the top but when I cropped it out to just be the pictures (took a few seconds and isn't too often) sometimes she likes to put label cards in these big jpgs


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

StumpedTechy said:


> I just figured out how to save it all too - Scripts\Image Processor then you put in the steps you want it to save and how big you want it to be.


There it is ... Thanks
Yes .. CS5 has Content Aware .. I was thinking I saw where it could be used on rotated Images to straighten the canvas ..
But that probably doesn't help here.
Jump ahead to about 3 minutes into this Movie ..


----------

